# xbmc configuration nas et free



## moicoco (14 Août 2013)

bonjour voila ayant installer xbmc sur un raspberry pi 
je cherche a configurer 3 chose 
ajouter le disque dur reseaux de la free box dans les source 
ajouter mon serveur readynas dans les source 
avoir les chaine de ma freebox dessus voila merci a vous tous


----------



## devin plompier (16 Août 2013)

Je n'ai pas la réponse mais j'aimerai te poser une question.
Pour installer XBMC, tu as du l'installer comme un programme normal ou bien tu as du l'installer comme un système d'exploitation ?
Parce que j'aimerai aussi l'installer mais je ne veux pas perdre Raspbian ni mes données.


----------



## moicoco (16 Août 2013)

je l et installé directement comme système exploitation sur un raspeberry met tu peut l installe en temps que programme


----------



## devin plompier (17 Août 2013)

Oui, en compilant soi-même le programme. Mais selon le site, il faut bidouiller des trucs dans le dossier /boot et j'aime pas vraiment ça, d'autant plus que je n'ai aucun retour sur l'efficacité de cette méthode.
C'est pour ça que je te demandais, pour savoir si tu avais un vécu là-dessus.


----------

